# Địa chỉ chuyên cung cấp và nhận thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá tốt



## truchailongvan (13/1/21)

*GIỚI THIỆU VỀ CÁC THƯƠNG HIỆU VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ TỐT NHẤT*

Khi lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, chắc hẳn các bạn đang rất băn khoăn không biết nên tìm đại lý nào uy tín hay lựa chọn hãng máy lạnh, thương hiệu chất lượng tốt nhất, đừng lo Hải Long Vân sẽ hỗ trợ các bạn thông qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!

Với khoa học kỹ thuật phát triển thì thi công, lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cũng trở nên dễ dàng hơn nhờ vào đội ngũ lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp tại Hải Long Vân với hơn 7 năm kinh nghiệm và nắm vững các kiến thức chuyên môn.

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* bao gồm 1 dàn nóng và 1 dàn lạnh. Cơ chế để làm mát là kết nối các hệ thống ống gió trực tiếp với máy lạnh. Việc này giúp bảo vệ các bộ phận của máy tốt hơn do không phải tiếp xúc với môi trường bên ngoài, khi đó các thiết bị dây nối đã được âm đi giúp tiết kiệm được khá nhiều khoảng không gian, giúp tạo một không gian rộng rãi sang trọng hơn rất nhiều.

** Tin xem thêm: *Tổng đơn vị chuyên cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp*










*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió*:

Là máy lạnh thổi gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, thoát ra các mặt nạ thổi gió được đặt tùy theo yêu cầu của bạn, hơi lạnh sẽ rất nhẹ dịu và man mát chứ không gay gắt và khó chịu như máy lạnh tủ đứng.
Hơi lạnh sẽ được trải đều khắp không gian, do miệng gió được phân bổ đều mọi nơi.
Hoạt động bền bỉ, ít gây hư hỏng hay gặp sự cố trong lúc vận hành.
Có tiếng ồn nhưng không đáng kể vì đã được đặt cao lên trần nhà chứ không khó chịu như máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn Packaged.
Nhà xưởng thường sẽ có 2 khu, 1 văn phòng và 1 sản xuất riêng biệt với nhau nếu lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng thì chỉ có duy nhất 1 khu vực được làm mát, còn với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió thì có thể làm mát luôn cả 2 nơi này, hơi lạnh cũng là nhẹ nhẹ rất thích hợp cho văn phòng làm việc
Các hãng máy lạnh *âm trần nối ống gió* nổi tiếng chất lượng

- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane








Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane TTH075ED/TTA075ED









Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane TTH100ED/TTA100ED

- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDBNQ09MV1/ RNQ09MV1 R410A
Giá: 13.000.000 đ








Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDBNQ13MV1/ RNQ13MV1 - Gas R410a
Giá: 15.300.000 đ








Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDBNQ18MV1/ RNQ18MV1 - Gas R410a
Giá: 19.200.000 đ

- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Toshiba








Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Toshiba RAV-130BSP-V - 1.5HP
Giá: 18.000.000 đ








Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Toshiba RAV-180BSP-V - 2HP
Giá: 19.800.000 đ

Và các hãng máy lạnh khác như máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Kendo, Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Misubishi,...

Như vậy có thể nói những thương hiệu này đều là những thương hiệu đẳng cấp, đi đầu trong dòng máy lạnh *âm trần nối ống gió*. Mỗi sản phẩm lại có một đặc điểm ưu việt riêng biệt, bạn hãy căn cứ vào nhu cầu, sở thích, không gian của mình để lựa chọn cho phù hợp nhé. Ngoài việc là đơn vị lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất Củ Chi, Hải Long Vân còn là đại lý phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh multi,… cho mọi công trình trên địa bàn miền Nam với giá cực rẻ nữa đấy. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn cần nhé!

Hãy gọi ngay 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn mở 24/7 để sẵn sàng tư vấn, phục vụ báo giá và dựa toán công trình chính xác nhất cho bạn nhé! Đặc biệt, còn rất nhiều những khuyến mãi về giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng nữa đấy!



Link bài viết: *https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/may-lanh/giau-tran-ong-gio-daikin/*


----------

